# I think Stretch Pants are soon to make a come back



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2009)

....and in a way, I say bring it on.  I remember with great fondness being a young boy in the 80's standing in the lift line behind some fine women in stretch pants that made me want to head home and flip through the lingerie section in the JC Penney catalog ...okay I'll stop there  :lol:

but seriously, I've spent the majority of my work days the past two weeks in either Boston or NYC and and it seems like EVERYONE; male, female, some of them possibly shemale, walking around in absolutely ridiculous looking skin tight jeans.  

I figure a stretch ski pant return can't be too far behind


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

greg and bvibert can confirm this one.  at sugarbush in december there was this fine young lady rocking and all black outfit.  the skin tight black tights were quite nice.  we rode one of the lifts up and were traversing over to the castlerock chair.  greg and brian were ahead of me.  i got stuck behind a bunch of gapers.  but one of those gapers was spandex girl.  i have to admit i wasn't trying to hard to get around her.  when she crouched down for the power tuck to get more aerodynamic i almost lost it.  great form!


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> when she crouched down for the power tuck to get more aerodynamic i almost lost it.  great form!



where are the photographs???


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 15, 2009)

As long as these two don't put on a pair of strech pants and head to the slopes I am game.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ....and in a way, I say bring it on.  I remember with great fondness being a young boy in the 80's standing in the lift line behind some fine women in stretch pants that made me want to head home and flip through the lingerie section in the JC Penney catalog ...okay I'll stop there  :lol:



I'll second your 80's adolescent male guilt there DHS!    More than I can count in a liftline in the 80's,  I would hope and pray that the women who were nicely filling out those strecth pants would need to make a boot buckle adjustment while in line infront of me 

So DHS, what was your viewing preference, the Roffe stretch pants where it looked like they had the built in leg warmer, or the in the boot stretch pants??

For me, the in the boot was the preferred viewing apparel


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'll second your 80's adolescent male guilt there DHS!    More than I can count in a liftline in the 80's,  I would hope and pray that the women who were nicely filling out those strecth pants would need to make a boot buckle adjustment while in line infront of me
> 
> So DHS, what was your viewing preference, the Roffe stretch pants where it looked like they had the built in leg warmer, or the in the boot stretch pants??
> 
> For me, the in the boot was the preferred viewing apparel



Ass man here Doc

didn't bother looking below the knees

:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to rock something like this....but a bit later in the 80's....Those damn tighter "race" pants that flared over your boots. I also had "race" sweaters that usually had padding sewed right into the arms. I wish I had some pics of me in that attire.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I used to rock something like this....but a bit later in the 80's....Those damn tighter "race" pants that flared over your boots. I also had "race" sweaters that usually had padding sewed right into the arms. I wish I had some pics of me in that attire.



I used to, back in my racing days, sport a pair of electric blue with neon green webs, Spyder race pants and matching race sweater, jacket and headband   Man I was SOOOOOO stylish back then    Of course my attire didn't stand out at all back then as just about everyone was committing similiar fashion faux pas's!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> As long as these two don't put on a pair of strech pants and head to the slopes I am game.



lol


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2009)

:roll:

Pigs.

:roll:

BTW, fair play. Would you wear 'em? Remember, it's cold out there.....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I used to, back in my racing days, sport a pair of electric blue with neon green webs, Spyder race pants and matching race sweater, jacket and headband   Man I was SOOOOOO stylish back then    Of course my attire didn't stand out at all back then as just about everyone was committing similiar fashion faux pas's!




My sweaters had neon padding. :smash:


----------

